# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen

## Moniquevandelzen

Ik ben Monique, 46 jr en nog steeds geregistred in BIG als verpleegkundige, maar heb sinds 2 jaar eigen uitvaartonderneming.

----------

